

Rails Plugins and Gems - fogus
http://blog.thinkrelevance.com/2009/9/30/10-must-have-rails-plugins-and-gems-2009-edition

======
ApolloRising
Do you believe clearance is better than using the restful authentication
plugin? What are the benefits/differences that you find most compelling?

~~~
a-priori
I've been using authlogic recently, so I'm also curious how Clearance compares
to that.

~~~
timmaah
I 2nd authlogic..

I like how it is much more unobtrusive then the others. Also has tons of
options and add-ons

~~~
brandonkm
authlogic is great. Used it recently in an app I worked on. After doing a bit
of research on all of the rails authentication options, I'm really happy I
went with it.

------
toisanji
For authentication, I believe authlogic is now the best choice. I have used
restful authentication , authlogic , any other plugins in many projects. I'm
not too sure about clearance , but the fact that I have never heard of it
before doesn't sound too promising.

~~~
graywh
It's from thoughtbot, makers of Shoulda, Factory_girl, Paperclip, and others.

